# searching for programmes via time/channel



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello

I watched Tutankhamum: the mystery revealed from Channel 5 tonight and it mentioned another programme, so I decided to search for it. Searching all programmes didn't bring anything up, but I wanted to check to see what was on Channel 5 at that time next Monday or Tuesday (I couldn't remember when it was actually on) in case I got the name wrong.

Where do I find this? It wasn't obvious on the menu system.

thanks

Miz.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

You can use the main Guide and hit the Skip button a few times until you reach the day you want. Skip jumps a day at a time.

Alternatively, My Shows, then Manual Recording, then Browse by Time or Channel. Why these aren't in Search and Browser I don't know.


----------

